# Brace yourself OK



## begreen (May 9, 2014)

First time earthquake warning from USGS for OK
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/regional/ceus/products/newsrelease_05022014.php
http://thinkprogress.org/climate/2014/05/06/3434698/oklahoma-quakes-warning/


----------



## Jags (May 9, 2014)

2 Billion gallons of fracking fluid per day (across the country)?  Thatsallota fracking fluid.


----------



## begreen (May 9, 2014)

Without a doubt this grand experiment in the name of cheap energy will cost us. How much, no one knows. We are just kicking the energy can down the road until it bites us in the behind.


----------



## Jags (May 9, 2014)

My biggest problem is not the fact that we are extracting the energy, but how we are in such a rush that we are doing it recklessly.  All sorts of stuff vented, pumped, etc.


----------



## BrotherBart (May 9, 2014)

Most of my life I have been wondering what would be the result all of the stuff we have been pumping out of the ground leaving caves that some day might, like, cave.


----------



## bholler (May 9, 2014)

i absolutely agree with all of you for once lol


----------



## begreen (May 9, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Most of my life I have been wondering what would be the result all of the stuff we have been pumping out of the ground leaving caves that some day might, like, cave.


It'll nevah happen, right?


----------



## Lake Girl (May 10, 2014)

Residents in Eastern Canada are trying to put the brakes on fracking as there is little regulation in place at the moment.  Companies out to exploit the oil and gas resources keep on telling the same safety story but - how did the Ocean Ranger sink, what happened with the wellhead in the Gulf, and what is happening now in Oklahoma? 
http://business.financialpost.com/tag/east-coast/

Folks are finally smartening up after getting stuck cleaning up toxic sites from numerous industries. Sydney Tar Ponds, Giant Mine, multiple DND sites (Dew Line and others), etc.  US has similar sites...
http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/con...st-billions-more-budget-office-says-1.2604939
http://www.cbc.ca/news2/interactives/contaminated-sites-canada/

Edit:  Found something else... a salt mine surrounded by oil and gas
http://www.motherjones.com/environment/2013/08/bayou-corne-sinkhole-disaster-louisiana-texas-brine


----------



## DevilsBrew (May 10, 2014)

The same thing happened in the Youngstown, Ohio area.  Never had earthquakes until fracking started.  I experienced my first major earthquake about a year ago.  The big one that hit the Mid-Atlantic.  Rumor is the cause was from fracking.

I refuse to drink well water.  I also am looking to relocate and one of the reasons is fracking.  Those big rigs are starting to pop up all over.


----------



## DevilsBrew (May 10, 2014)

Besides earthquake issues there is the pollution factor with the waste:

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-04-15/radioactive-waste-booms-with-oil-as-new-rules-mulled.html

http://www.ohio.com/news/local/penn...might-overwhelm-ohio-injection-wells-1.367102

http://www.cleveland.com/court-justice/index.ssf/2014/03/fracking_company_owner_pleads.html

Another perk: wastewater "treated" then dumped in rivers.  There are facilities here in PA.
http://www.post-gazette.com/local/r...scharging-drilling-waste/stories/201310290078

The Charleston (Elk river) and Dan River chemical spills are side effects from coal mining.

Our waterways are a sewer pit of nasties.


----------



## begreen (May 10, 2014)

Lake Girl said:


> Edit:  Found something else... a salt mine surrounded by oil and gas
> http://www.motherjones.com/environment/2013/08/bayou-corne-sinkhole-disaster-louisiana-texas-brine



Whoa, 24 acre sinkhole and growing. Largest manmade disaster in the US. I found this comment by the geologist telling:

"I hate to say, but it's not an unusual event," says Robert Traylor, a geologist at the Railroad Commission of Texas, the state's oil and gas regulator. "These things happen. In the oil business, a million things can go wrong, and they usually go wrong."

Yet we continue to have the Keystone XL pipeline promoted by outside interests to run across our country for their non-US gains. What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Lake Girl (May 10, 2014)

Not a particular fan of the other part of that plan which is to use natural gas pipelines here to flow the oil to the east coast refineries.
http://www.transcanada.com/energy-east-pipeline.html


----------



## Soundchasm (May 10, 2014)

Pretty sure that back in the 60's Uncle Sam studied fracking to see how much geologic activity it could cause, and how big an earthquake one could make.  They concluded that they could successfully cause earthquakes.  IMO there's just no way this can be made safe.  It's simply insane that earthquake technology can be in the hands of a for-profit corporation.


----------



## begreen (May 10, 2014)

Great. So now let's run a whopping big pipeline with some nasty sludge in it across this earthquake prone territory and see what can happen.


----------



## BrotherBart (May 10, 2014)

We have a forum member that fixes pipelines in Canada and he can tell you exactly what the corrosion from the tar sands crude does to a pipeline. Don't even take an earthquake. But take a worn out pipeline and shake it up and...


----------



## Soundchasm (May 11, 2014)

I have a buddy who quipped once that if you want to find where our nuclear reactors are, just follow the fault lines.  I never took it upon myself to chase that to ground, but it only needs to be true once.  I'll find it really hard to believe that there's any oversight of all the big issues such as earthquakes, pipelines and reactors when it comes to fracking, let alone the health concerns.  And while we're at it, maybe we should see if any of us has any large dams upstream.

It seems pretty obvious that technology enables humanity to get a little too big for its britches.  We have the skill to do stuff, but not enough wisdom to not do it.


----------



## Lake Girl (May 11, 2014)

I see no one has made this connection ---
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dick_Cheney  Cheney was chairman and CEO of Halliburton Company from 1995 to 2000.

http://www.halliburton.com/en-US/ps/solutions/unconventional-resources/shale.page?node-id=hgjyd46w

http://www.edcnet.org/learn/current_cases/fracking/federal_law_loopholes.html


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (May 11, 2014)

Shameful


----------



## Dix (May 11, 2014)

Lake Girl said:


> I see no one has made this connection ---
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dick_Cheney  Cheney was chairman and CEO of Halliburton Company from 1995 to 2000.
> 
> http://www.halliburton.com/en-US/ps/solutions/unconventional-resources/shale.page?node-id=hgjyd46w
> ...



Girl friend, trust me, the connection has been made.

Don't get me started on Mrs. Cheney, please


----------



## Soundchasm (May 11, 2014)

Jags said:


> 2 Billion gallons of fracking fluid per day (across the country)?  Thatsallota fracking fluid.



I don't think they have to tell us what's in there, either.  I've heard benzine and diesel for starters.

Dick Cheny is the FIRST guy I ever heard use the term "peak oil", as in he was convinced of it while on Haliburton's board.  Not hard to connect the dots after that.


----------



## velvetfoot (May 11, 2014)

The fluid replaces what's pumped out, right, so how are there voids?

What's of more concern is whether the Weather Channel is naming these earthquakes.


----------



## Lake Girl (May 11, 2014)

The fluid is used to break the target rock formation and destabilizes it by creating small cracks to release gas/oil that is trapped.


----------



## velvetfoot (May 11, 2014)

My water well was hydrofracked.  Were those pictures above of fracking sites?


----------

